# Black Roan Clydesdale Colt



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Picture when he arrived a few months ago -









Currently, nine months old and just a fuzz shy of 15 hands tall already....

















































Such a little ham!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

If he disaperes he is not in florida.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Adorable! Wow, your property is stunning, what lucky lucky horses!! Our palominos look like they could be related!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

He is so so so cute!! Love the picture of him by the tree.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

How cute!! Love these pictures, he seems very fiesty and full of life and personality :]


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a pest! man oh man you've got yourself a handful! he's absolutely adorable.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Awwww, he's absolutely adorable! Haha, love the tree pics!

As a note though, he's not roan. :wink: Sabino will cause the extended splotchy marks that look like roaning, but you can see his body is solid. He'll likely shed out to be a fine black sabino Clydie!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I was going to second what macebre said about the roaning; it's usually called Rabicano roaning, and he won't become roaned all over his body like a normal roan, and may only 'roan' a bit more each year, or seem to stop all together for a long time.

That said, he is beautiful, and if he goes missing, he's not in Colorado! Lol!!!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Actually, he is GOING to Colorado : -) 

I do know he is Sabino  
I've been saying black roan because here in MI no one knows what I am talking about, had a ten minute argument over what to call him with the vet so I've thrown in the towel and called him black roan, guess I loose either way. He is... horse colored


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Really? Hmmmmm!!! 

I kind of get funny looks when I describe Flicka's roaning as well (she's a chestnut sabino with the rabicano roaning)...people are just like, oh she's a roan, and I'm like no...not technically!! Lol!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

He is soooo gorgeous. I love that he is at his kinda gangly stage lol. I had a dream the other night that I bred my mare (QHx) to a clydesdale (not going to happen) but seeing yopur baby makes me think it would be s cool to have a clydey or clydey cross, might be the next horse I buy.


----------

